# Poison-Poison



## TexasDave (Jul 8, 2005)

I recently found this blue bottle in a creek while we were arrowhead hunting.   It's just a hair over 3" tall x 1-1/4" square.  It has two embossed sides and two slick sides.  There is a "7" stamped on the bottom.  It has seams on the neck and I believe it is an ABM bottle.

 While I've just started bottle hunting this year,  I think it's funny that I found my first poison bottle while creekwalking for artifacts.

 Just joined today so hello to everyone.  Any info on exactly what this bottle was used for and when would be appreciated. 

 Thanks,
 Dave

Texas Arrowheads


----------



## swizzle (Jul 8, 2005)

Sweet find. I'd search and probe the area that you found that in. There maybe a dump close by. Any houses, cellar holes or bridges close by? They could all be tell tale signs of a dump. Swiz


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 9, 2005)

Hello Dave, welcome to the forum! I too am from Texas and as it happens, have been visiting your excellent web page for about a month now. I have recently become interested in Indian artifacts, have found a few, and have used your web page for identification and general information. Thank you. By the way,  be careful....  bottle digging can and will become as addicting as digging flint and bone![]  Happy Diggin,  Kelley

 PS.  Nice poison. That is a great first find.


----------



## TexasDave (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi Kelly,
 Glad my website has proven helpful for you. 
 I've already noticed how addicting this bottle hunting deal can get!  I live near the coast in what was the southern end of Austin's colony.  There where there were lot's of old plantation sites and other pre-civil war developments in this area.  Even so I never realized that you could find the kind of bottles that we've found this summer.
 Thanks,
 David

Texas Arrowheads


----------



## trussin (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcom Texas.  Excellent Poison Joe b


----------



## Toxic_Waste (Jul 21, 2005)

I was just looking at a bottle like that on ebay:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6195102172&category=897&rd=1


----------



## TexasDave (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up ... that looks exactly like my poison bottle.


----------

